# Legendary Neo Geo Pocket Linker Flash Kit



## DigitalDeviant (May 27, 2012)

Hi I got this kit a while ago and was wondering if someone can put the software that makes it work on filetrip, thanks in advance.


----------



## eastbayarb (May 29, 2012)

Check your inbox...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 29, 2012)

Anyone have the software???


----------



## Another World (May 29, 2012)

is that a kit by Bung or something different?

found this: http://www.personal.triticom.com/~erm/NGPC/



> Here's the latest version of PocketSend which is a Windows 9X/NT/2000 application that lets you to play multiple ROMs with your "Pocket Linker."  In the past, you were limited to one single ROM per cart.  Now, you can have many ROMs on a single "32M Pocket Flash Card."  Here is a screenshot of PocketSend v2.5.
> 
> Some of the new features for version 2.5
> 
> ...



-another world


----------



## Devante (May 29, 2012)

Can I have that card? The box art itself leaves me in awe.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 29, 2012)

Another World said:


> is that a kit by Bung or something different?
> 
> found this: http://www.personal.....com/~erm/NGPC/
> 
> ...



thanks I guess I'll upload these to filetrip! I believe bung also made this card, legendary indeed...


----------



## Another World (May 29, 2012)

found this as well: http://forum.freeplaytech.com/Thread-Bung-Neo-Geo-Pocket-Linker-Software-UFO-MrFlash-etc

i saw a few people selling that kit you have and they were asking around $200. i hope you got a good deal. it appears to be about 10 yrs old. have fun with it!! =)

-another world


----------



## Graham Heath (Feb 9, 2016)

Very sorry for bumping an old thread but is there a market for the above item, the Neo Geo Linker?

Ive recently found two i didnt know i had, i can only assume i got them during my Neo Geo collecting years. didnt know what they were and just put them to one side.

They both include flash cart. one is boxed and includes a flopp disc and manual.

Could anyone point me in the right direction to sell them. seems ebay arent fans of them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2016)

Afraid I have not really paid much attention to the neogeo flash cart and mod market in recent times, give or take things like 


ebay does indeed dislike flash carts and I would not suggest the end runs that people use for more popular systems like the GBA and DS.
GBAtemp's own trading section is limited to those with more than 100 posts outside the edge of forum/introductions and advertising outside there does not go down well. If someone sees your post or your signature however and subsequently PMs you then that is on them. No idea how many people would be actively looking or "ooh I would like" for such a device on GBAtemp but pick an older/rarer console and you can usually get a conversation about it going on around here (and when various emulators appeared on consoles we deal more often with for the various neo geo devices it appeared there were some fairly knowledgeable people among the regulars).

Looking around there is http://www.arcade-projects.com/foru...ridge-new-poll-included-please-vote/&pageNo=1 set to appear before too long (AES and MVS supporting no less). Such a thing might change what yours might be worth -- a lot of these old devices did not have great flash carts and most that were around were quite rare and hard to come by legacy devices or clones of them/designs based upon them, in many other systems people like http://shop.krikzz.com/ came along with new designs using modern electronics and completely rocked the market.
Similarly http://www.neo-geo.com/forums/ might be worth a look around.

This is not my world though so I have no idea on prices you can expect, and I would hate to suggest a few rounds and shipping price (if it works you will almost always be able to get someone to part with a token sum and shipping) when it would have actually started a bidding war.


----------



## Graham Heath (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and info.

Ive listed them on Gumtree. don't know what their policy's are on there regarding flash carts etc

One can try.


----------

